

Min.us Chrome Extension [ Release ]  - mindotus
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kgphklnbopgbelmcambccnaecijlnhno 

======
mindotus
Firefox 4, Safari and Opera extensions to come next! Watch out for a huge
update next week :) <http://blog.min.us>

We'll be @ SXSW!!

------
infested
Neat.

------
adebelov
awesome!

